# 2008 Altima 3.5 or 2013 Altima 2.5s? Choosing new car.



## Roblee23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Whats up everyone, im getting to choose a new vehicle in a couple of weeks. I narrowed it down to 3 particular vehicles 2008 Altima 3.5 SL sedan, 2013 2.5s or a 2007 Impala SS, i need some advice. I like the 2013 Altima better overall than the previous model, but it would only be a 2.5 where i can get the 08 with the vq35! The SS is nive too! Please answer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Now that is an interesting comparison exercise. The 2013 will probably have some warranty left and get the best gas mileage. All three could be good, all three could be nightmares with transmission issues. Personally I would sacrifice one or two miles per gallon and seek out a 2006 or so Infiniti G35 from an original owner who maintained it, rather than a 2008 Altima with cvt. If you are willing to sacrifice a bit of sportyness a Maxima may also fit the bill.


----------



## Roblee23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I dont really too much care for a infiniti even tho its also Nissan. I previously owned an 2013 Altima 2.5. I like everything about the 2013 model over the 2008, but i would gladly choose the 08 with the V6 over the 2013 2.5, i just need some advice. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then I think you have answered your question. Go for the 2013 rather than a five or six year older still Altima. For me the cvt warranty would be the clincher. I can't really speak about how much better the 3.5 might be, but I find the 2.5 to be excellent in my 06 x trail, and prior to that was happy with it in my 2002 Altima. Basically been my daily driver engine for the past twelve years.


----------



## Roblee23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for assisting me! I think im gonna end up going for the Altima 3.5 out of the choices i listed. Even though the impala is slightly faster, the 3.5 Altima has a better balance of everything im looking for. But i still have 2 weeks before i make that decision, so anymore advice is appreciated!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then there must be significant price and mileage differences among your picks. Its also not clear to me if you are looking at manual or automatics? Nor trim level of the different models. What are we actually comparing-- a manual 2008 3.5 SE dealer maintained one owner middling mileage vs 2013 2.5 S w CVT and former daily rental car with no warranty left due to high mileage?


----------



## Roblee23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes they are! A 2013 3.5 would be out of my price (and finance) range. And the 2008 will be a automatic 3.5 sedan hopefully an sl. I like that bodu style for altima too just not as much as the 2013, but i DONT want another 2.5. The 3.5 kicks out 270hp stock. I race thats why im considering the 3.5


----------

